# Forum About Russia Culture and History  ПРО ФЕДОТА - СТРЕЛЬЦА, УДАЛОГО МОЛОДЦА (текст, МП3)

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G7p3...6B815952CB0329    *Леонид Филатов*  *ПРО ФЕДОТА - СТРЕЛЬЦА, УДАЛОГО МОЛОДЦА*  
Сказка для театра
(По мотивам русского фольклора)  
ПОТЕШНИК.
Верьте аль не верьте,
А жил на белом свете
Федот-стрелец, удалой молодец.
Был Федот ни красавец, ни урод,
Ни румян, ни бледен,
Ни богат, ни беден,
Ни в парше, ни в парче,
А так, вообче.
Служба у Федота -
Рыбалка да охота.
Царю - дичь да рыба,
Федоту - спасибо.
Гостей во дворце -
Как семян в огурце.
Один из Швеции,
Другой из Греции,
Третий с Гавай -
И всем жрать подавай!
Одному - омаров,
Другому - кальмаров,
Третьему - сардин,
А добытчик один!
Как-то раз дают ему приказ -
Чуть свет поутру явиться ко двору.
Царь на вид сморчок,
Башка с кулачок,
А злобности в ем -
Огромадный объем.
Смотрит на Федьку,
Как язвенник на редьку.
На Федьке от страха
Намокла рубаха,
В висках застучало,
В пузе заурчало,
Тут, как говорится,
И сказке начало... 
ЦАРЬ.
К нам на утренний рассол
Прибыл аглицкий посол,
А у нас в дому закуски -
Полгорбушки да мосол.
Снаряжайся, братец, в путь
Да съестного нам добудь -
Глухаря аль куропатку.
Аль ишо кого-нибудь.
Не смогешь - кого винить? -
Я должон тебя казнить.
Государственное дело,
Ты улавливаешь нить?.. 
ФЕДОТ.
Нешто я да не пойму
При моем-то при уму?
Чай, не лаптем щи хлебаю,
Сображаю что к чему.
Получается, на мне
Вся политика в стране:
Не добуду куропатку -
Беспременно быть войне.
Чтобы аглицкий посол
С голодухи не был зол,
Головы не пожалею,
Обеспечу разносол!.. 
ПОТЕШНИК.
Слово царя тверже сухаря.
Пошлет на медведя - пойдешь
На медведя, а куды деваться -
Надо, Федя! Или дичь и рыба -
Или меч и дыба. Обошел ФЕДОТ.
Сто лесов,сто болот,да все зря -
Ни куропатки, ни глухаря! Ус-
Тал, нет мочи,да и дело к ночи.
Хоть с пустой сумой, а пора до-
Мой. Вдруг видит - птица, лес-
Ная голубица, сидит не таится,
Ружья не боится... 
ФЕДОТ.
Вот несчастье, вот беда,
Дичи нету и следа.
Подстрелю-ка голубицу,
Хоть какая да еда!
А воопче-то говоря,
Голубей ругают зря.
Голубь, ежели в подливке,
Не хужее глухаря. 
ГОЛУБИЦА
Ты, ФЕДОТ меня не трожь,
Пользы в этом ни на грош -
И кастрюлю не наполнишь,
И подушку не набьешь.
Чай, заморский господин
Любит свежий галантин,
А во мне какое мясо -
Так, не мясо, смех один. 
ФЕДОТ.
То ли леший нынче рьян,
То ли воздух нынче пьян,
То ли в ухе приключился
У меня какой изъян?
Толь из царских из окон
Оглашен такой закон :
Чтобы птицы говорили
Человечьим языком? 
ГОЛУБИЦА
Не твори, ФЕДОТ разбой,
А возьми меня с собой.
Как внесешь меня в светелку -
Стану я твоей судьбой.
Буду шить, вязать, творить,
Буду суп тебе варить.
И играть тебе на скрипке,
И клопов тебе морить. 
ФЕДОТ.
Что за притча - не пойму?..
Ладно, лезь ко мне в суму!..
Там на месте разберемся,
Что куды и что к чему! 
ПОТЕШНИК.
Принес ФЕДОТ. горлинку
К себе, значит, в горенку.
Сидит невесел,
Головушку повесил.
И есть для кручины
Сурьезные причины.
Не сладилась охота
У нашего ФЕДОТ.а.
А ЦАРЬ. шутить не любит -
Враз башку отрубит.
Сидит ФЕДОТ печалится,
c белым светом прощается.
Вспомнил про птицу,
Лесную голубицу.
Глядь, а середь горенки,
Заместо той горлинки,
Стоит красна девица,
Стройная, как деревце!.. 
МАРУСЯ
Здравствуй, Федя!..Ты да я -
Мы теперь одна семья.
Я жена твоя, Маруся,
Я супружница твоя.
Что молчишь, мой друг ФЕДОТ
Как воды набравши в рот
Аль не тот на мне кокошник,
Аль наряд на мне не тот? 
ФЕДОТ.
На тебя, моя душа,
Век глядел бы, не дыша,
Только стать твоим супругом
Мне не светит ни шиша!..
Был я ноне - чуть заря -
На приеме у царя,
Ну, и дал мне ЦАРЬ. заданье
В смысле, значит, глухаря.
Хоть на дичь и не сезон -
Спорить с властью не резон:
Ладно, думаю, добуду,
Чай, глухарь, а не бизон.
Проходил я цельный день,
А удачи - хоть бы тень:
Ни одной сурьезной птицы,
Все сплошная дребедень!..
И теперь мне, мил-дружку,
Не до плясок на лужку -
Завтра ЦАРЬ. за энто дело
Мне оттяпает башку.
А такой я ни к чему
Ни на службе, ни в дому,
Потому как весь мой смысел
Исключительно в уму. 
МАРУСЯ
Не печалься и не хнычь!
Будет стол и будет дичь!
Ну-ко станьте предо мною,
Тит Кузьмич и Фрол Фомич!
(Маруся хлопает в ладоши -
Появляются два дюжих молодца)
Коли поняли приказ -
Выполняйте сей же час! 
МОЛОДЦЫ
Не извольте сумлеваться,
Чай, оно не в первый раз!..

----------


## pranki

> Леонид Федотов

 А не Филатов?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Леонид Федотов
> 			
> 		  А не Филатов?

 Я тоже всегда думал, что его фамилия Филатов. Да и по ссылке так и есть.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Леонид Федотов
> 			
> 		  А не Филатов?

   ::   Филатов, Филатов.
 Виновата.  Как говорится "и на старуху находит проруха".
Спасибо.   ::

----------


## Shurick

Великолепное произведение!!
Тут есть перевод, кажется очень неплохой. http://zhurnal.lib.ru/a/alec_v/fed-rus-eng.shtml

----------


## Rtyom

Филатов такой Филатов!   ::

----------

